# Pet Odor



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

I just got a Pomeranian a week ago. I have given him 4 baths since. He smells good for about 1 day day and then has this odor. 

Is there any Dog Shampoo out there that will help his odor? I was thinking about using Human shampoo on him.

Does anyone recommend anything?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I recommend not to use human shampoo...some dogs are very sensitive to human shampoo ingredients. Have you tried brushing your dog out on a regular basis? Your local pet store may also sell doggy wipes to help freshen him up. How often do you bath him?


----------



## dream2long (Jan 28, 2007)

Check his ears for black ear wax an debris. Sometimes it's the ears that are smelling. If so, best thing is an ear powder every day for a week, then once a week for a month and once a month always to keep them clean and dry. Make sure your groomer or you removes most of the ear hair on the inside of the ear and remember to keep the water out of his ears in the bath. I just stick a cotton ball in as far as I can to keep most of it out. I went to 3 vets for over 1 1/2 yrs, years ago, with my Lab & treated ear infections to no avail, to find out this remedy on my own. It has worked on all my dogs since then. Hope it helps.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

dogs have odors, but yes i do think you should check the ears out.. also its bad to over bathe dogs. It dries their skin out.
Also, what are you feeding?


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

When I got my dog she had a smell too. After I got her diet balanced out, the smell seemed to go away.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

dream2long said:


> Check his ears for black ear wax an debris. Sometimes it's the ears that are smelling. If so, best thing is an ear powder every day for a week, then once a week for a month and once a month always to keep them clean and dry. Make sure your groomer or you removes most of the ear hair on the inside of the ear and remember to keep the water out of his ears in the bath. I just stick a cotton ball in as far as I can to keep most of it out. I went to 3 vets for over 1 1/2 yrs, years ago, with my Lab & treated ear infections to no avail, to find out this remedy on my own. It has worked on all my dogs since then. Hope it helps.


I have checked his ears and it looks clean to me. So it can't be his ear.



Wimble Woof said:


> dogs have odors, but yes i do think you should check the ears out.. also its bad to over bathe dogs. It dries their skin out.
> Also, what are you feeding?


I'm feeding him Puppy Chow.


----------



## Fancy Lulu (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello, I know how the dog odor can be bothering. my pug sometimes smells so bad,to. I think you should try some of these products, it has works woders for me! click this link to check it out www.fancylulu.com/servlet/Categories?category=Beauty+&+Grooming


----------



## Cassiepeia (Jan 25, 2007)

You're bathing him way too much. Dogs should be bathed as _little_ as possible. Once a month is normal, some dogs are bathed less (some slightly more). 4 times in one week is really over doing it. Bathing too much can make your dog smell worse so you're probably causing the problem. 

The food you're feeding isn't very good either (at least not IMO) and bad food can sometimes cause dogs to smell. Find a higher quality food and slowly switch. Try feeding a premium food (for example...Canidae or Innova) instead. Here's a site that might help chooing a commercial dog food http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html

Cass.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Cassiepeia said:


> You're bathing him way too much. Dogs should be bathed as _little_ as possible. Once a month is normal, some dogs are bathed less (some slightly more). 4 times in one week is really over doing it. Bathing too much can make your dog smell worse so you're probably causing the problem.
> 
> The food you're feeding isn't very good either (at least not IMO) and bad food can sometimes cause dogs to smell. Find a higher quality food and slowly switch. Try feeding a premium food (for example...Canidae or Innova) instead. Here's a site that might help chooing a commercial dog food http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html
> 
> Cass.


A puppy should be bathed with puppy shampoo or a tearless protein and lanolin, not human ever! Dogs have a differnet PH level than humans, and don't produce oils like we do. Once a month at the absolute most. 

I have a pomeranian as well. Their coat is very dense, even as a puppy. Daily brushing will help keep the coat in check, and brush backwards! 
If you do not rinse all the shampoo out completely, it will build up in the coat and help to cause an odour. 

Keep an eye on the directions of your bottle, if it says dilute....DILUTE, or you're pretty much using too much shampoo all the time. Also remember a clean dog lathers.

If your shampooing habits are in check and you still have odour..... you have a food problem. What food are you currently feeding?


----------



## jazzy (Feb 2, 2007)

i was online reading a very scarey report on (some) commercial dog foods a couple of nights ago. almost made me phsically ill! (and i have no problem expressing anal glands!)
i'd have to go with the; "what are you feeding him?" idea. if all else has failed that is... what kind of smell is it? i mean, it would help if you could describe it.
NO HUMAN SHAMPOOS -- PLEASE! you'll make me cry.
try one of the naturals from raintree.com (if yo get the 800#, talk to barbara) , or e-z groom (that's a ".com" to). you can also find them in "groomer to groomer" magazine. i am a sincere believer in green tea & miint. my customers love my natural products and that's just about the #1 choice. (yes, they get to choose... pretty cool, huh?)
and it is true; excessive bathing will strip your dog of his/her natural oils (protectants), and you will have a frizzy, dried up mess on your hands, and maybe worse.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i agree can u tell us what sorta smell it is is it every where or any where in certan when i got teddy he satank he was feed on bakers and sinced i changed him to a good diet it went away with a trim and bath in about a month i use smelly grooming sprays as well 




xxx


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would change the food first. 
And when you do bathe him a good tip so as not to get too much shampoo, and therefore not getting it all rinsed out, is to take a LARGE drinking cup (like the 32 oz size from fast food, I have a couple of nice re-usable plastic ones), squirt enough shampoo in to cover the bottom of the cup, maybe less depending on the shampoo (the thicker it is the less you probably need), and then fill the glass with warm water. Swish it around and use this to soap mixture on your dog. I find that squirting shampoo directly on the dog not only wastes the shampoo but makes it so much more difficult to rinse completely because they keep lathering up from the inevitable residue left.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

briteday said:


> I would change the food first.


Without knowing what food you're on and knowing the problem, I don't recommend just changing the food. You could potentially cause the dog more harm than good.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I think that i would take the dog to the vet. If you have to bath it that often because of an oder, something is not right. I have a pom allso and he gets a bath about once a month and then he really dos'nt need it. I have allways used baby shampoo just make sure that you rinse good. His coat is very thick and shinny. I feed him chicken soup for the dog lover's soul and it is working very good for him. Nice poops and just very heathly looking. Again i would take your pom to the vet, get a clean bill of health and start from there.


----------

